# 02 Rav4 serpentine belt tensioner with pulley change



## daniel600x (May 10, 2018)

Anyone had the experience in changing this in 02 Rav4?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

try toyotanation.com forums and find the one for your generation of Rav4. I bet there is already a thread with pictures in it there.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Toyota has a proprietary bolt on their tensioners which means you need a special socket. Make sure that you have that socket before you start the job.


----------



## daniel600x (May 10, 2018)

sestivers said:


> try toyotanation.com forums and find the one for your generation of Rav4. I bet there is already a thread with pictures in it there.


Thanks but unfortunately I'm not finding anything on my year of Rav4. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Try searching the entire forum or even go into 3-4th gen camry. There are few people there and I think they are mechanics and could be familar with rav4 as well. They can at least direct you toward where to search. Try youtube. 02 is way back and there should be many who already done it and a few who posted how to.
Try searching under timing belt replacement, etc, could be under that catagory.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Daniel, what other info do you need? As long as you have the socket that I mentioned, you should be fine.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.rav4world.com/forums/95-...83523-changing-serpentine-belt-2004-rav4.html


----------



## daniel600x (May 10, 2018)

hkstroud said:


> http://www.rav4world.com/forums/95-...83523-changing-serpentine-belt-2004-rav4.html


Thanks. I've changed my serpentine belt once already so I know what's involved buy I need someone input on how to change the belt tensioner on this car? The only info I was able to find is the need of disconnecting the passenger side motor mount and lift the engine up a little which is necessary to remove one of the bolts that is too long and otherwise hits the frame of the car when being removed. The problem I'm having is that Toyota service manual doesn't mention anything like that. All they say it's to remove two bolts and remove the bracket containing the tensioner and pulley together. I just need some clarification from someone who actually did this and could tell me what to expect.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GideonJ (Jun 29, 2018)

daniel600x said:


> Thanks. I've changed my serpentine belt once already so I know what's involved buy I need someone input on how to change the belt tensioner on this car? The only info I was able to find is the need of disconnecting the passenger side motor mount and lift the engine up a little which is necessary to remove one of the bolts that is too long and otherwise hits the frame of the car when being removed. The problem I'm having is that Toyota service manual doesn't mention anything like that. All they say it's to remove two bolts and remove the bracket containing the tensioner and pulley together. I just need some clarification from someone who actually did this and could tell me what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It shouldn’t be that hard, take the belt off, try removing the bolts if you don’t have clearance on a bolt, spend a second and look at it see what you should do to make clearance. Worse case you put the bolts back in and belt back on if you need to go get something. It’s just nuts and bolts don’t let it scare you


----------

